
DHH about startups “changing the world” and workaholics - atmosx
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1209992915822333952
======
brailsafe
I agree with him 100%, but _if_ memory serves, his sentiment in ReWork
essentially echos that of the comment he's criticising.

